
EU draws up sweeping rules to curb illegal online content - chewz
https://www.ft.com/content/e9aa1ed4-ad35-11e9-8030-530adfa879c2
======
chewz
> New act suggests a centralised EU tech regulator with the power to enforce
> rules

This is cute. EU bureaucratic body censoring web in member states. I would
like to see that.

> Legal experts believe this is an unprecedentedly bold move. “I could see a
> [centralised EU regulator] causing a lot of waves . . . it is a substantial
> incursion, if not legally then morally, into individual country
> sovereignty,” said Lilian Edwards, law professor at Newcastle University and
> an expert in internet regulation.

